
Next wave web development: Elixir+Phoenix vs. Meteor+Angular2+TypeScript - blunte
My Background: Java Servlets&#x2F;JSP, then Rails, and now Clojure fan.
Elixir+Phoenix is very attractive, but Meteor+(some DOM system)+(some ES6-ish language) seems very nice.<p>The ultimate question, as a polyglot and a &quot;get it done easier and not regret it too much later&quot; kind of person, is which is worth the plunge?  I have a project right now to do, and I must commit.
======
dimitri-gnidash
Is that a personal project? I would be careful using any of the cutting edge
technologies on the commercial projects.

Imagine the maintenance issues the developers that follow you will have if you
do not pick the stack correctly.

For commercial projects, I would urge you to use something that is well-
adopted React or Angular 2.

If the project is personal, then why not just have two smaller projects to
utilize both tech stacks or even combine them. Nobody depends on you, and you
have all the flexibility to play around and write the software as you please.

If you do end up playing with both, share your experience, and tell us which
technology you prefer.

------
sergiotapia
Meteor is dead, it really pains me but it's done.

1\. Stagnated feature set playing catch up to other boilerplates.

2\. You will run into performance issues at 100 users.

3\. Still no real SQL support. Instead they're going all in on Apollo
(graphql).

4\. Brain drain. Too many influential package maintainers have left Meteor
entirely, including Arunoda.

Go with elixir and Phoenix - you won't think about performance until you get
acquired lol

------
bhdzllr
Controversial opinion about Meteor by CEO Geoff Schmidt in another "Ask HN" 21
days ago:

 _> Meteor isn't going to take over all JavaScript development the way Rails
took over Ruby development, at least not anytime soon. That's just not how the
JavaScript ecosystem works. However, I think it will be the #1 full stack
JavaScript framework for a long time to come and will continue to be a really
great option for teams that want to build JavaScript apps quickly, especially
apps that have a realtime or collaborative element._ [1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13303345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13303345)

------
karmajunkie
These are not mutually exclusive options. You can use the heir to meteor
(Apollo-client[1]) with elixir and phoenix quite easily. Absinthe [2] is
shaping up to be a very complete implementation of the graphql spec, with
proof-of-concept of non-spec features like subscriptions. I've been very happy
with this combination, and it allows you to swap your front-end easily for
another implementation (e.g. go with ember or react instead of angular).

[1] [https://github.com/apollostack/apollo-
client](https://github.com/apollostack/apollo-client) [2] [http://absinthe-
graphql.org/](http://absinthe-graphql.org/)

------
pmarreck
If you're optimizing for "fun and functional", go Elixir/Phoenix and don't
look back.

You'd still need some frontend tech, but there's a good amount of integration
tools out there already for things like Elm, React, probably Meteor, Angular
etc.

------
zer00eyz
My question is "does it matter".

In 24 months is everything your suggesting going to be replaced with something
newer? The answer is maybe, and any guess is as good as any other.

Pick what you like, or think is going to make you happy, validate your choice
and leave your self notes as to why. Come back to it later and see if you
rational of today holds true in the future!

------
anilgulecha
For most web-app use cases your prior Rails knowledge would be a good starting
point for building out your backend/api. A simple popular and well-supported
framework (Angular/React) would make for a very effective frontend.

------
devdad
Angular 2 with TS for front-end is an OK choice and works well for us. Choose
another backend though, Meteor has seen it's prime. Chances are that a good
old Express server will be more than enough.

------
nerdywordy
I can only speak for myself, but I find Elixir+Phoenix an awesome dev
environment. It's a fantastic first functional language to get started with.

